# Yin-Pai Bagua



## PhilipV (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,

I have been studying a style of Bagua called "Yin-Pai" for a few months, but I can't find any information about it on the web, nor can I find any books.  I have a book about "Emei" style Bagua, and have seen a lot of web pages about "Yin" style Bagua, but can't find anything about Yin Pai.  Someone told me that it was started by an old master named Yin Fu, but looking on the web it seems as if there are a bunch of styles that trace themselves back to this individual!  Does anyone have any information on Yin Pai, or maybe a book that has a good explanation of many of the different styles of Bagua?  Is there a book that talks about Yin Fu's life?  

I have heard that Yin Fu started out his training in Shaolin, and that his Bagua was infused with aspects of the Shaolin arts.  There is a heavy use of animal symbolism in Yin-Pai (each palm is named for an animal---chicken, bear, snake, horse, monkey, tiger, dragon, sparrowhawk!).  

Maybe Yin Pai uses a different spelling or something...?

I am really enjoying the training so far---I am excited to meet Bagua, Tai Chi, or Xingyi people here.     

PhilipV.


----------



## pete (Jan 13, 2008)

Yin fu was Ba Gua Zhang founder Dong Hai Chuan's first student.  For more lengendary history, read this series of articles: http://metal-tiger.com/Wu_Tang_PCA/YinYang.html

... and be sure to let us know how your training is progressing~

pete


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have the actual Chinese Characters for Yin-Pai?

I only trained Bagua briefly many years ago but there are some on MT that have trained it for many years so maybe they can help you more.

But I can tell you Yin Fu was a disciple of Dong Haichuan who is the founder of Baguazhang. Also I believe of all of Dong Haichuan's students Yin fu was with him the longest.

Other than that this is pretty much all I have

Yin Fu
http://www.answers.com/topic/yin-fu
Yin Style
http://www.chinafrominside.com/ma/bagua/xiepeiqi.html
Bagua
http://www.ycgf.org/Articles/Yin-BG/arti_YBG_1.htm
Bagua Lineage
http://www.geocities.com/ottawakungfu/250Bagau002Z.htm


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 13, 2008)

The closest thing I have found to Yin Pai is Yin style I'm afraid.  Yin Fu's style was modified by Xie Peiqi to include specific animal forms associated with the individual gua.

Lion, Monkey, Rooster, Dragon, Phoenix, Snake, Bear, Qilin/Unicorn

These are surprisingly close to the set you mentioned with only three substitutions.  Could be a variation.

There are hundreds of books around about Yin Fu, he's almost as famous and legendary as Dong Haichuan.


----------



## Taijiman (Jan 13, 2008)

Yin "Pai" Bagua would basically mean the Yin family or clan of bagua zhang.  Basically, Yin Fu's bagua.  Just another way of saying it, I guess.

Some examples:


----------



## Trent (Jan 26, 2008)

Taijiman said:


> Yin "Pai" Bagua would basically mean the Yin family or clan of bagua zhang.  Basically, Yin Fu's bagua.  Just another way of saying it, I guess.
> 
> Some examples:



What he said.


----------

